# lump in chest pics included Second UPDATE post #30



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

So this could be nothing at all. I could just be completely stupid and not know what it is.

So I have this lump it is pretty big about inch in diameter just below my collar bone it is hard and hurts if it is pressed to hard. Now I do have the same lump on the other side except no where and I mean no where near as large . So my first thought was lymph node but looking at pictures of where your lymph nodes are I do not see any in this area. Though maybe I am wrong. it seems to me like it is getting larger not smaller.

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...426-180423.jpg

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...426-180347.jpg

Does anyone Have any idea or suggestions to what it could be??


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Does it move?

My first thought is a sebaceous cyst. But those are painless and moveable.

eta -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebaceous_cyst


----------



## choochootrain (Jul 14, 2007)

my first thought as well. i had one on my wrist, and it did hurt a bit when pressed. at some point it disappared, i haven't paid attention when.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

no it does not move at all. It feels hard like a bone.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

and my husband had one of those cysts on his hand so I know this doesn't compare to that.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a hard lump above where yours is - sort of feeling like it's attached to the inside edge of my clavicle (in the hollow of my throat). I have an appointment for an ultrasound to get it checked out. I think when a lump doesn't move (like yours and mine) it can be a bit more worrisome. I would make an appointment with your dr to get it checked out.









Here's praying that both of our lumps are "friendly" lumps!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah I am worried too. I haven't gotten it checked out do to that worry ....


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I totally understand. I am the same way (scared that it might be bad so I don't even want to ask about it). BUT as soon as I do something proactive - take steps towards getting an answer - then my stress level goes down. I was in a total panic over this lump, but now that I've seen my dr and have things in motion I'm feeling a little more level, iywim.

I've had a bunch of weird things going on with my body lately and I've had a lot of anxiety about it. I recently upped my intake of fish oil and started taking a Magnesium (and Calcium) supplement and that has really helped. I thought it worth mentioning in case you could use something to bring your anxiety level down.

Let's keep each other posted.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks so much pianojazzgirl !! I really hope it is nothing. I guess I should call my doctor in the morning. UGH

Anyone else have any other ideas or thoughts???


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DH has a similar lump, a little to the side of where yours is. His doc says it is a benign cyst. I just asked him about it to be sure. And I told him to get it further investigated the next time he goes in. But it's been there about 2-3 years, at least. It's a little tender, but not painful.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

I made an appointment for tomorrow so I will update then


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

I really hope you get good news! I will be thinking about you.

If it makes you feel better, once I got a really hard lump about the size of a quarter right between my breasts, it was a spider bite.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks mama2toomany ....


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Good luck mama! I'll be waiting for your update.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Subbing to find out what the lump is... my guess is node or cyst.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I do not know why I bothered going to the local clinic here in town. Big waste of my time. Guess I have to call an ND tomorrow. The practitioner there told me she has no idea what it is. She said it is a mass on my first rib below my clavicle. Then she tells me it is a bone tumor for sure and not a node or a cyst at all and I will need to get an x-ray.

I tell her that I am still nursing , then she asks when I had my baby I told her a little over two years ago and she flips out at me. She tells me how that is way to long , how she only nursed until 6 months and after that babies are only robbing you of vital nutrients and minerals and that I should wean her right away. She could not believe I would even want to nurse that long. She laughed and then rolled her eyes.

So she then went on to tell me she would have to call an OB to she what I should do about getting an x-ray, so she leaves and comes back in and tells me she is just going to request I get an x-ray and then they can decide if I should have one or not. She sai they will tell me to wean but she leave that up to them???

So now I am more worried and upset I basically wasted an afternoon for nothing.

So basically I have a mass on my left rib I have had pain there since 2007 it is growing in size but this woman has not a clue what to do or say.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

She sounds horrible!









That aside, do you have an appointment for an xray now? I would be extremely surprised if getting a chest x-ray would cause any problems with nursing. In fact I nursed my ds after having had one (it not even occurring to me that it might be a problem!).

I say keep your appointment for the x-ray (if you have one) and then take it from there. Is this HCP your family dr? Is there another dr you can see to go over the results? I'm hoping and assuming that it is nothing serious in which case you just have to listen to that same dr tell you as much and then you can go on your way. If it did turn out to be something more serious (slim chance...) you would be sent to see a specialist and wouldn't have to deal with that dr anyway.

You did good mama. You've got the wheels in motion. You didn't waste an afternoon. You got yourself an x-ray appointment which you need to figure out what the lump is. I'm assuming that now you are waiting for the OB group to call and tell you that you have (or don't have) an appointment.

ETA just did a kellymom search which confirmed what I thought - x-rays don't affect nursing. So the OB group WILL call you with an x-ray appointment.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree with Kate. I don't think x-rays affect nursing at all.

eta - I wonder if an ultrsound be better? Hmmm


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

I asked about that and she said that would only be able to show fluid inside the bone? Soo I guess I will have to get the xray.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Hope it's nothing big...


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I agree with Kate. I don't think x-rays affect nursing at all.

eta - I wonder if an ultrsound be better? Hmmm

I have an ultrasound scheduled to take a look at my lump. I guess it shows if it's solid or fluid-filled. As to what they do with that info (what further tests might be in order) I'm not sure. I do know that when I had the ER dr look at it she said "your family dr will probably order an US". And then later (without me having said this to him) he did go ahead and order the US. So it seemed like standard procedure for my kind of lump. But every lump is different!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

interesting


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

I am also a nursing mama of a 2 year old (29 months), with no plans to stop anytime soon! I'm also a breast cancer survivor, diagnosed at age 26, ten years ago, in remission since then.

I had a chest x-ray a month ago and researched it ahead of time -- they are totally safe for nursing. The radiation does not stay in your body.

Breast MRIs and mammograms are different -- there are varying opinions about whether they're appropriate/effective/safe for nursing moms, so I haven't had either since I got pregnant. But lucky for you, that's not what you need.

Based on what you've written, it seems perfectly appropriate (and probably important) to have the x-ray they recommended.

I know it's harder to do when you're feeling vulnerable and scared, but ignore the stupid nurse who clearly has not been educated about the health issues related to breastfeeding. File her in the same place one files ignorant relatives and obnoxious strangers: in the Ignore file. Hopefully you won't cross paths with her again as you go through this. If she works in the office where you'll need to go, it's probably possible to request a different nurse -- quietly tell the person at the front desk that you had a bit of personality conflict and if there's a way to request a different nurse, you'd really appreciate it.

Sending you lots of healing energy!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks indigosky so much!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Any update mama?


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

nope nothing yet have to wait for my next doc appointment blah!!!!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, Just saw this thread now, and sending you a big hug.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Update:

I went in for my appointment this morning. And Well No one knows what the lump is







I have to go and get tons of testing and blood work next week. Then I will be seeing a Orthopedic doctor and they want to Rule out Lupus and Rheumatoid Arthritis.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, the unknown must be so scary and stressful! Hopefully they'll figure out what it is quickly, and it will be something that's super-easy to treat and cure! Sending you healing energy...


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks it is very nerve racking! I just want to know what is going on!! So I can feel better.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

What did they do at the appointment? Did they do any kind of scan (x-ray, ultrasound) or did they just palpate it?

Keeping you in my thoughts mama, with tons of no-big-deal lump vibes heading your way!!!

(BTW I have an ultrasound of my chest lump coming up in a week or so - I'll let you know what happens).


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

I have had an x-ray which came back clear. They also had a few different palpate it . Will be waiting for your update mama!


----------



## 01007204 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am 16 and i have the EXACT same thing only mine is on the right side. its hard and does not move, it is in the same spot as yours, ive had it for 3 years and its still growing! it hurts sometimes, i went to the doctor once and he tried telling me that it was a cosmetic issue and that im only complaining about it because i dont like the way it looks. BUT IM 16! who is going to see it other than me? im complaining because nobody can tell me what it is! its a scary bump and it hurts it keeps growing (it started where yours is then the next year it had spread to my sternum, and this year i realized its spreading to underneath my breast) weird thing is its only on my right side, if you find out what it is PLEASE LET ME KNOW. best of luck to you and finding answers hope all is well


----------



## Sleepy Daniels (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you ever figure out what this lump was?
I realize I am not a mother, but you are one of the only people I have seen on the internet that has a similar sounding lump.

I am really afraid so any response would be helpful.


----------

